# se tenir au couteau



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola amigos/as.

Me gustaría su punto de vista acerca de la mejor manera de traducir al castellano esta frase: "Hegel se tient au couteau sur deux bords". No sé cuál de todas las posibilidades de traducción de "se tenir" sería aquí la más adecuada.

Les agradezco mucho desde ya. Saludos.​


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No es habitual "tenerse al cuchillo sobre dos orillas", 
precisamos más información. Supongo que no es "se tenir à couteau".

No olvides adjuntar también tu propuesta de traducción, 
de acuerdo con las normas de este foro de ayuda.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Iglesia said:


> Hola:
> No es habitual "tenerse al cuchillo sobre dos orillas",
> precisamos más información. Supongo que no es "se tenir à couteau".
> 
> No olvides adjuntar también tu propuesta de traducción,
> de acuerdo con las normas de este foro de ayuda.


 
Se refiere a dos matrices o concepciones dialécticas en Hegel. Yo traduciría: "se agarra del cuchillo sobre dos orillas", como si para no caer se aferrase... de un cuchillo tendido sobre dos orillas -en relación con cada una de esas concepciones. ¿Estaría mal?


----------



## Tina.Irun

No es mi mejor hora (je suis du matin) para interpretar a Hegel.
Sí te puedo indiquer que:
"Se tenir à quelque chose" es agarrarse/sujetarse a algo.
sur deux bords: al ser un cuchillo, podría ser sobre dos cantos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Iglesia said:


> No es mi mejor hora (je suis du matin) para interpretar a Hegel.
> Sí te puedo indiquer que:
> "Se tenir à quelque chose" es agarrarse/sujetarse a algo.
> sur deux bords: al ser un cuchillo, podría ser sobre dos cantos.


 
León,

D'accord avec Iglesia!

¿No sería mejor "sobre dos filos" al tratarse de un cuchillo?

- Hegel se sostiene / se mantiene de pie / se tiene en pie / se mantiene en equilibrio sobre un cuchillo de dos filos ?

Eve


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Sí! Lo de traducir "bord" por "filo" me tentaba también... pero no sabía si era correcto...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

El tema es la preposición "sur"... Creo que es lo que complica especialmente...


----------



## Eva Maria

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> El tema es la preposición "sur"... Creo que es lo que complica especialmente...


 
León,

Pero _sur _ya lo traducimos como _sobre. _

Una variación sobre la frase que te propuse:

- Hegel sostiene su filosofía en equilibrio (inestable) sobre un cuchillo de dos filos ?

Es decir, que Hegel, al formular las bases de su filosofía, oscila entre dos concepciones dialécticas en apariencia opuestas, por eso _sostiene su teoría filosófica sobre dos filos, en equilibrio inestable, de modo que puede decantarse más hacia una de ambas concepciones dialécticas que hacia la otra, si "se descuida" al sentar las bases de su sistema filosófico._

No estoy segura de haberme explicado bien, pero por lo menos lo he intentado.

Eve Marie


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



Eva Maria said:


> ¿No sería mejor "sobre dos filos" al tratarse de un cuchillo?



No, en este caso no se trata de un _cuchillo _sino de un _brazo_.
Estamos hablando del _couteau _de una balanza: ver.

Y siendo el brazo una de las partes más sólidas de la balanza difícilmente se puede extrapolar hasta "equilibrio inestable".

Tal como lo ha indicado perfectamente Iglesia el verbo "tenir a" significa _agarrarse firmemente_... algo peligroso con un cuchillo .

Ningún problema para emplear pues *canto *o *borde*.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Cómo quedaría, entonces, de acuerdo con tu punto de vista?

¿Podría ser: "Hegel se sostiene, sobre dos bordes / extremos, del brazo de la balanza"?

(Vi también, cosa que ignoraba, que "bord" puede significar "parecer" u "opinión"... Podría ser, en una traducción más libre: "Hegel se aferra a la balanza sobre dos opiniones opuestas...")


----------



## lpfr

Si esta interpretación es la correcta, se trata de los dos brazos de la balanza. Una balanza clásica (no una balanza a resorte) siempre tiene dos brazos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿Podría ser: "Hegel se sostiene, sobre dos bordes / extremos, del brazo de la balanza"?
> 
> (Vi también, cosa que ignoraba, que "bord" puede significar "parecer" u "opinión"... Podría ser, en una traducción más libre: "Hegel se aferra a la balanza sobre dos opiniones opuestas...")


León, 

A ver si podemos aclararlo. 

He aquí varios fragmentos relativos a la filosofía de Hegel:

“De allí el equilibrio inestable, que pone a todas las cosas al borde del caos.”

“La razón se convierte en sinrazón”, dice Hegel.

“Los filósofos: Del Prel, — Hartmann, — Schopenhauer, — Hegel. ..... Todo es dual en este mundo de equilibrio inestable, cuyo reboso no podrá alcanzarse sino…”

“… sino según unas reglas o categorías que Hegel llama «esencialidades» (Wesenheite): […] y sólo la encuentra en el equilibrio inestable del movimiento.”

“Mientras que en la noción hegeliana de la historia los actos humanos […] el hombre se encuentra en un “punto cero”, en un equilibrio inestable entre…”

“Naturalmente, no pretendía glorificar la dialéctica hegeliana; […] Su arte de vivir y de pensar aspiraba a un equilibrio entre polos opuestos en tensión con…”

Evidentemente no dije “equilibrio inestable” por decir, puesto que es la base de la dialéctica hegeliana.

No obstante, el símil de la balanza con dos platillos en equilibrio inestable podría ser una metáfora útil para interpretar tu frase, tal vez mejor que el cuchillo de doble filo, que, sin embargo, también es una metáfora bastante utilizada.

Nueva sugerencia:

- Hegel se mantiene en equilibrio inestable sobre una balanza / sobre los dos platillos de una balanza ?

Eva


----------



## carlotalafargue

Hegel se aferra a un cuchilo de doble filo.


----------



## chics

En la balanza, el _couteau_ no es la barra grande sino lo que está dibujado como unos triangulitos. Es efectivamente un punto (un "balancín") sobre el que una barra podría oscilar hacia un lado u otro fácilmente. 

Yo primero entendí, como Eva María, que el hombre se mueve en terreno peligroso, que se mantiene (_se tenir_) como un equilibrista sobre un cuchillo de doble filo, es decir, que consigue algo muy difícil que consiste en no caer ni hacia un lado ni hacia el otro, en ningún extremo. Pero entonces me he preguntado ¿y para qué dos filos? con uno ya es fácil caerse... con dos más, claro, el cuchillo mismo ha de hacer equilibrios para sostenerse. Esto tiene una expresión ya hecha, que es *estar sobre el filo de la navaja*.

Pero había otra con _dos_ filos... una navaja de doble filo, o cuchilla, o cuchillo. Incluso arma. Podría ser que el hombre *sostiene un arma de doble filo*, y que entonces pueda salirle el tiro por la culata: conseguir lo contrario a lo que quería.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Después de buscar y rebuscar, después de leer vuestros posts y leer el curso de filosofía hegeliana dado por Eva, retengo la definición que nos da Martine de couteau. Entonces, para mí, el autor emplea una metáfora para decir simplemente:
Hegel se tient en équilibre sur deux bords comme un équilibriste se tiendrait en équilibre sur les bords de deux chaises par exemple.
Hegel se mantiene en equilibrio sobre dos bordes (concepciones, vertientes ...)


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Hola!

Busqué, busqué, rebusqué... y encontré, indagando aquí y allá, que 'couteau', en terminología náutica es... ¡esto!

*10. Terme de marine. Partie saillante du faux étambot, et mèche du gouvernail qui lui est opposée.

*¡Ahora sí, aferrarse al _couteau_ tiene sentido! 

Sólo dos temas... 1) ¿¿Cómo se traducirá al castellano?? No sé nada de náutica y esta definición la encontré en el diccionario francés / francés de Alexandria. 2) ¿Cómo traducir "sur"? ¿Admite "entre"? Tengo mis más que serias dudas al respecto, en fin...

Au revoir! Et merci!




Y atención... que hay otra posibilidad... que 'couteau' refiera a pluma...


----------



## lpfr

El el "dictionnaire de la marine à voile" de Bonnefoux  de 1856, encuentro la definición de "faux étambot". Corresponde a una pieza de protección del verdadero "étambot" (es el madero más o menos vertical situado lo más atrás en la popa del barco) y que esta tallada en cuña para no estorbar los movimientos de la pala del timón.
  En el mismo diccionario aparece "couteau" con la misma definición dada (un poquito más larga)
  Como está tallado en cuña, no es sorprendente lo llamen "cuchillo". 

  Pero en el contexto de este hilo, no tiene mucho sentido tenerse a este "cuchillo". Lo único que se tiene al "couteau" son los herrajes del eje del timón. Y sobre todo no pega "tenerse al cuchillo *entre*...".


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Y bien. ¿Y aferrarse al 'couteau' en el sentido de aferrarse a una pluma? "Bords", además de "orillas", pueden ser las alas del sombrero y, además, incluso, opiniones o pareceres, según he visto...


----------



## GURB

Hola
¡Ojo! Normalmente cuando alguien escribe es para transmitir un mensaje y ser entendido. Este sentido de couteau, excepto unos expertos marineros, nadie lo entiende; entonces sería sorprendente que tu autor lo usara en un sentido tan especializado, sobre todo hablando de filosofía.
Me quedo con la interpretación que te daba: au couteau= en equilibrio.
Un saludo


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿Podría ser "Hegel se aferra al cuchillo (de abordaje) sobre dos bordas"?


----------



## café olé

Entonces...¿volvemos al _cuchillo (o arma) de doble filo_? ¿o nos quedamos el _el fiel de la balanza_?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Francamente, me cuesta decidirme.

Badiou en este pasaje está relacionando a Hegel con Mallarmé, más concretamente, con el famosísimo poema _Un coup de dés... _

El párrafo íntegro dice así:

"C'est là que Hegel vacille. Aux parages de ce roc que nous marxistes nommons «primat de la pratique», et Lacan le réel. Un roc, précisons-le tout de suite, nullement clair ni marqué d'evidence, et tout à fait semblable à celui dont parle Mallarmé dans_ Un coup de dés_: «Un roc, faux manoir tout de suite évaporé en brumes qui imposa une borne à l'infini.» Quel geste s'évapore en brumes, manoir du Sujet, sinon l'action rare dont nul ne sait jamais rien d'autre que le réel qu'elle change, son effet qui l'irreprésente, l'infini du rêve enfin borné?
»C'est de l'irréductibilité de l'action qu'il s'agit*. Hegel se tient au couteau sur deux bords* -deux matrices dialectiques, toujours" 

Ahora bien, en el referido poema de Mallarmé, que trata sobre un naufragio (vean http://www.mallarme.net/index.php?title=Coup_de_d%C3%A9s), se habla, en efecto de dos «bords» (bordas): «en tant que la coque d'un bâtiment penché de l'un ou l'autre bord». Es por esto que me inclinaría a pensar que de lo que se trata aquí no es de "bordes" u "orillas" sino de "bordas".

Quedaría, claro, por resolver de qué se trata el _couteau -_qué es este _couteau _del que Hegel "se tient" sobre -hipotéticamente- dos bordas. He leído que _couteau _era el nombre del cuchillo de abordaje -lo que tendría una interesante relación semántica con "borda". (Pero la imagen de la roca -muy fuerte en el pasaje- me hace dudar un poco. También podrían ser "bordes" u "orillas"). 

Y, como si esto fuera poco, en el mismo poema de Mallarmé se habla de una «plume solitaire éperdue sauf que la rencontre ou l'effleure une toque de minuit...» ¿No podría ser entonces _couteau _la pluma del sombrero y _bords _las alas del mismo (con la complejidad adicional de la homonimia con _bords _en el sentido de "bordas")?

Por otro lado, he visto que ciertas plumas en castellano reciben el nombre de "cuchillo" -de manera que al traducir "Hegel se aferra al cuchillo" se mantendría la ambigüedad del original, es decir, podría tratarse tanto del útil para cortar como de una pluma... 

En fin, no sé si con todo esto he iluminado u oscurecido el asunto... Son tantos los matices y las posibilidades que me encuentro más inmovilizado que si no entendiera absolutamente nada... ¿Por cuál optar? Veremos qué pasa...


----------

